# Laminate/Ceramic Transition



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently tiled my bathroom. I need to create a transition from the bathroom floor to the hallway. The hallway is laminate. The bathroom subfloor was raised before installing the tile so a typical laminate reducer strip is not high enough. What are some other options?

I have a piece of marble that was cut to size which can be used as a threshold. If I use this is there any rule of thumb for installing it? Can it rest on top of the laminate, against the tile? How do I secure it to the laminate?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

You could have used a Schluter transition strip that gets set in thinset under tile. But too late for that now.
You can use a stone threshold.
Or get measurements and go to a good wood shop and get a custom reducer made of wood, stain it, few coats of poly, walah.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Wouldn't you normally use a marble saddle ? I would ,but it should not sit on the laminate flooring,expansion will loosen it up, leave a small gap. Most Laminate flooring companies have a matching sealant to help cover the gaps. The other way is to fur out the saddle area to match the laminate height then you can overlap the laminate with the saddle slightly. (leave gap between build-up and laminate)


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

How much difference in height? The big box stores sell transitions for the laminate that can accommodate an elevation change in floors. They usually have different woods, cherry, oak, etc.... Hope this helps.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

It is all going to depend how high, the tile is, compared to the laminate. You can use an end cap reducer, sometimes called a baby threshold, and butt it up to the tiles, or use it on top of the tiles and let the down leg, come down and cover the expansion space.(if the tile is high, you may need an endcap for ¾ thick flooring, to reach down to the laminate)


I've seen a modified stairnose used also.


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for your responses guys. 

The tile sits 3/4" higher then the laminate.

nywoodwizard, I have a marble saddle that was intentionally cut for this purpose and you answered my questions. I'm leaning toward a wood or laminate transition but I believe the height may be a problem here.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Was the ply build-up also in the threshold area? Can it be cut out and install the saddle something like this ? Some tile companies also offer custom sizing. Unfortunately most people don't think about little things like this until the last min,thinking its no problem, does the laminate flooring butt to the tile now? If so it would have to be cut back to install the saddle properly. laminate floors shrink and expand just like a real wood floors, sometimes between 1/4"- 3/8" in either direction,so gluing the saddle on top would not be a good choice, not to mention if the saddle is not firmly installed it usually cracks.Good luck.


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> Was the ply build-up also in the threshold area? Can it be cut out and install the saddle something like this ? Some tile companies also offer custom sizing. Unfortunately most people don't think about little things like this until the last min,thinking its no problem, does the laminate flooring butt to the tile now? If so it would have to be cut back to install the saddle properly. laminate floors shrink and expand just like a real wood floors, sometimes between 1/4"- 3/8" in either direction,so gluing the saddle on top would not be a good choice, not to mention if the saddle is not firmly installed it usually cracks.Good luck.



The laminate isn't installed yet. I'm about to install it but needed to figure out what to do with the marble saddle first. I like this idea. Your pic makes it clear. 

How do I fur out the saddle area to match the laminate height? Do I use motar to attach the saddle to the wood floor as I did for the tile? Should it match the laminate height or be taller so the laminate rests against it? Between the saddle and the tile I can just use grout adhesive correct?

Also I cannot read the text in your pic. What does it indicate between the saddle and the laminate?

Thanks


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

tate16t said:


> The laminate isn't installed yet. I'm about to install it but needed to figure out what to do with the marble saddle first. I like this idea. Your pic makes it clear.
> 
> How do I fur out the saddle area to match the laminate height? Do I use mortar to attach the saddle to the wood floor as I did for the tile? Should it match the laminate height or be taller so the laminate rests against it? Between the saddle and the tile I can just use grout adhesive correct?
> 
> ...


According to your measurements the tile is "3/4 higher than laminate,so it makes since to purchase a marble saddle with one beveled side and install as in picture,flush with top of tile.If saddle ends up slightly higher than tile)1/16-1/8 thats OK,but try to lower as much as possible ,the laminate will then butt to the saddle ,sorry about the small writing ,what it said was leave a gap between saddle and laminate for expansion and purchase a colored sealant from the same manufacture as the flooring. By keeping the saddle flush with the tile should create a respectable transition between the laminate. The saddle will need to be glued down , there will be no room for mortar,(too thin).


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> According to your measurements the tile is "3/4 higher than laminate,so it makes since to purchase a marble saddle with one beveled side and install as in picture,flush with top of tile.If saddle ends up slightly higher than tile)1/16-1/8 thats OK,but try to lower as much as possible ,the laminate will then butt to the saddle ,sorry about the small writing ,what it said was leave a gap between saddle and laminate for expansion and purchase a colored sealant from the same manufacture as the flooring. By keeping the saddle flush with the tile should create a respectable transition between the laminate. The saddle will need to be glued down , there will be no room for mortar,(too thin).


ok thanks


----------

